# Is it always so hard to get a puppy?



## Glitch (Dec 26, 2014)

I found a breeder I liked and was put on the waitlist for a puppy. Pups were born this morning, and I got an email saying that the color I wanted was available. Answered back saying we're ready to put down and the puppy was already snatched up. It's really disheartening. I had missed it by minutes.

Is this the usual way that things go down? I don't want to get this excited again just to get shot down.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Glitch said:


> I found a breeder I liked and was put on the waitlist for a puppy. Pups were born this morning, and I got an email saying that the color I wanted was available. Answered back saying we're ready to put down and the puppy was already snatched up. It's really disheartening. I had missed it by minutes.
> 
> Is this the usual way that things go down? I don't want to get this excited again just to get shot down.


It happened to me last year, almost just like that. But, I got THE puppy I wanted from the next litter.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 26, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> It happened to me last year, almost just like that. But, I got THE puppy I wanted from the next litter.


The breeder offered that I can put a deposit down on the next litter, but I know they're not going to have the color that I want. My boyfriend is okay with another color, but I pretty much had my heart set on it. I did tell the breeder though that if the original buyer goes through, I still want the puppy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Keep your options open with this breeder, but at the same time keep looking for another. When you speak with breeders, make sure to impress upon them what a great and loving home you would make for a puppy - you want them to really want to place a puppy with you, but keep in mind that breeders can be quirky idiosyncratic people - don't take it personally if one does not like you


----------



## Glitch (Dec 26, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Keep your options open with this breeder, but at the same time keep looking for another. When you speak with breeders, make sure to impress upon them what a great and loving home you would make for a puppy - you want them to really want to place a puppy with you, but keep in mind that breeders can be quirky idiosyncratic people - don't take it personally if one does not like you


Yeah, we're trying to keep our options open, but it doesn't seem like we have too many choices nearby for mpoos. I'm not opposed to a 6 hour drive or so, but I definitely don't want to fly or have a puppy flown to me. I'm being a little melodramatic about the situation because it's still fresh, but I'm sure we'll find something that works out eventually. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

The tighter you make your requirements for a puppy, the harder you will have to work and the longer it will take to get one that fills all your boxes. Personally I don't think colour is an issue. More of a fashion statement. At the end of it all, temperament and health are the prime issues. Colour and size mean little when living with the dog is considered.
Eric


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Ericwd9, how did you get so wise? You are so right on!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Glitch said:


> Yeah, we're trying to keep our options open, but it doesn't seem like we have too many choices nearby for mpoos. I'm not opposed to a 6 hour drive or so, but I definitely don't want to fly or have a puppy flown to me. I'm being a little melodramatic about the situation because it's still fresh, but I'm sure we'll find something that works out eventually. Thanks for the advice.



I understand, but try to remember that day you find your dream puppy, you will be glad that you had to deal with the obstacles along the way because ultimately they brought you to your destiny - the puppy that you were meant to be with!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> The tighter you make your requirements for a puppy, the harder you will have to work and the longer it will take to get one that fills all your boxes. Personally I don't think colour is an issue. More of a fashion statement. At the end of it all, temperament and health are the prime issues. Colour and size mean little when living with the dog is considered.
> Eric



I sort of agree with you, and I sort of don't - sometimes you will meet a puppy and instantly know that it is everything that you wanted even if it is everything that you thought that you didn't want, and that is great.
But overall, a puppy is such a huge commitment, will be such a huge part of the fabric of the next 15 years or so of your life, that it is very important to find the one that will make you happy every single day, no regrets!
As a side note, I happen to believe that there are certain personality traits attached to the black color. It isn't a matter of looks, if I was choosing a poodle for looks, it would be a silver or a parti, but because every heart dog that I have ever had has been black, nothing will ever convince me to stray from that color again!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Something similar happened to me about 3 weeks ago...I've been at this for 3 years, so I had another breeder I was talking to as well. Luckily, what I thought was bad news (not getting the apricot girl I wanted from a particular litter)..ended up being great news (ended up with a cream girl with the perfect size/temperament). 

I agree temperament/health are #1...but if you're willing to wait you can have temperament/health and color!  On my search there were plenty of cute puppies I so badly wanted (even went as far as to put a deposit down on one of them) but when I was honest with myself, they weren't good fits for me..I was just attracted to their looks.

With patience, it will be so worth it like Tiny Poodles said


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had 4 black poodles 1 white 2 apricot, and last one red. Color does not matter to me, most likely would not get a black, case I cannot see good enough to groom them, I tried to show a friend with black poodles, and could no see where she cut. If I were to chose, most likely red after this last one. I always say I get used poodles, so whatever color needed a home I would take


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I took almost three years to choose a breeder and then waited two years for a pup that met my requirements. I had a deposit down long before the breeder required one, but I knew that I was going to stay with that breeder so I wanted to be certain that my name was high on the list. So, a long wait for the right pup seems normal to me. And, for the record, this pup was well worth the wait and the cross country road trip to get him.


----------



## JJane (Dec 26, 2014)

To Charmed; would you be comfortable sharing who your breeder is? I do have a deposit on a spoo but in case it doesn't work out, it would be good to have a back up plan! Thank you.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Not a problem, Kathy Esio-King at Jacknic Kennels. She is very easy to work with, and I would go back to her again.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

"jacknic" is a member here and you can probably pm her, as well as check out her website and her facebook account.


----------



## Laney (Feb 24, 2015)

*Breeders who specialize in colors should understand your color preference*

I searched for a puppy in my color preferences, dark apricot or red. When my deposit was accepted,the breeder didn't express a problem with me only wanting a puppy in one of those colors. However, after my check was cashed, asking about color became a big issue with the breeder. Although the breeder specializes and brags about great colors, I shouldn't be concerned about the color of my puppy. 
Breeder was concerned that I wouldn't be happy with the color of her puppy and called off the deal. However, the breeder kept my


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

Eric is right. You should judge the dog based on its temperament and health. I know what you're going through because I was exactly the same. I had my heart set on a silver phantom. I personally think they're absolutely beautiful. Anyway, my breeder notified me that he had two females waiting for me. When I got there, he asked about my current boxer and I told him about his personality. He advised me to get a dog with a calm temper. So he picked up a large female who was sleeping at the corner of the playpen. He handed her over to me and I thought yes this is the one. Doesn't matter if she's not a silver, she'll make a great companion. It's funny how right he was. my dogs are attached to each other. Wherever she goes my boxer follows.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Glitch, I can understand your disappointment and frustration. It really is tough to be so close and then not get your puppy. I totally understand wanting a certain size and color. A lot of thought goes into planning to bring a puppy into a family and with a long term commitment it is certainly understandable to wait for just the right puppy - size and color included! 

I saw that you are in IL and are looking for a miniature. Are you definitely needing a dog under 15 inches or would a small standard work for you? My breeder is in southern Wisconsin - absolutely gorgeous dogs and I know she has puppies born in February and another litter due later this spring. Her dams are nearly all petite - 21-23 inches and the sires are also not oversized (23-25 inches). My Dulcie is about 22-23 inches and weighs just 36lbs. The breeder usually has blacks, whites, blues and sometimes silvers and browns.


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Keep your chin up, if you didn't put a deposit down on the dog, I can see how you missed out. Usually most breeders give preference to first deposit and work their way down a list. Or that is how I understand it to happen (feel free to correct me if I am wrong C. While I understand an attachment to a certain color, being open to a few variations would probably be a great idea as well, I have a preference for white, cream, and apricot, but I am also willing to wait for one to come my way that is perfect for me! I would implore you to a. find a breeder you love 2. call them and talk to them tell them what you're looking for in a dog, color personality 3. tell them what you plan on doing with your pup, run, walk, hikes, camping? How are you going to maintain the health and mental stimulation of your pup? 4. mention if you're into Performance events, (my current breeder knows I am interested in agility and so will be looking for a personality to match that as well as my active life style. She also gave me great advice on the type of dog I should be looking for). 5. tell them the timeline you're hoping to bring a new furry friend into your life, and be understanding if they don't have any available dogs, if you're stuck on the breeder put a deposit down and wait, or 6. ask if they have any references for breeders that might have puppies available in your timeline. 

Just remember if you want a certain color it will take a lot longer to find the dog of your dreams  the wait will be well worth it! It is also a good idea to check into Poodle Rescues in your area, they might just have the dog for you!


----------



## Glitch (Dec 26, 2014)

nifty said:


> Glitch, I can understand your disappointment and frustration. It really is tough to be so close and then not get your puppy. I totally understand wanting a certain size and color. A lot of thought goes into planning to bring a puppy into a family and with a long term commitment it is certainly understandable to wait for just the right puppy - size and color included!
> 
> I saw that you are in IL and are looking for a miniature. Are you definitely needing a dog under 15 inches or would a small standard work for you? My breeder is in southern Wisconsin - absolutely gorgeous dogs and I know she has puppies born in February and another litter due later this spring. Her dams are nearly all petite - 21-23 inches and the sires are also not oversized (23-25 inches). My Dulcie is about 22-23 inches and weighs just 36lbs. The breeder usually has blacks, whites, blues and sometimes silvers and browns.


Old post. It ended up working out for me. Another litter was born shortly after and we put a deposit down on a black male mini. He should be coming home in two weeks! But thanks so much for taking out the time to write out some advice for me.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 26, 2014)

Sweetearlgrey said:


> Keep your chin up, if you didn't put a deposit down on the dog, I can see how you missed out. Usually most breeders give preference to first deposit and work their way down a list. Or that is how I understand it to happen (feel free to correct me if I am wrong C. While I understand an attachment to a certain color, being open to a few variations would probably be a great idea as well, I have a preference for white, cream, and apricot, but I am also willing to wait for one to come my way that is perfect for me! I would implore you to a. find a breeder you love 2. call them and talk to them tell them what you're looking for in a dog, color personality 3. tell them what you plan on doing with your pup, run, walk, hikes, camping? How are you going to maintain the health and mental stimulation of your pup? 4. mention if you're into Performance events, (my current breeder knows I am interested in agility and so will be looking for a personality to match that as well as my active life style. She also gave me great advice on the type of dog I should be looking for). 5. tell them the timeline you're hoping to bring a new furry friend into your life, and be understanding if they don't have any available dogs, if you're stuck on the breeder put a deposit down and wait, or 6. ask if they have any references for breeders that might have puppies available in your timeline.
> 
> Just remember if you want a certain color it will take a lot longer to find the dog of your dreams  the wait will be well worth it! It is also a good idea to check into Poodle Rescues in your area, they might just have the dog for you!


I was more upset because I was willing to put down a deposit ASAP but I was told it wasn't required. So when the opportunity came up to put a deposit down on the pup, I was disappointed that I missed out because I was willing to put down a deposit before the pup was born. 

My original post was just some petty venting.  I actually had talked to breeders and discussed a lot of different aspects of my life, but the general consensus was that I am too young and unstable to be an acceptable dog owner. I wouldn't agree, but everyone is entitled to their opinion and I assume all breeders want the best for their dogs and maybe they had been burned before by younger owners being irresponsible. So just the mix of negative interactions was really disappointing, thus all the complaining.

Everything worked out for us in the end and we will be picking up our puppy in two weeks.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

You could do like me and stalk your breeder for 3 years while you wait for your perfect dog!! She actually checked with me before this breeding to see if I still wanted my silver male.. I was so worried that there wouldn't be any boys!!


----------



## Traci (Feb 11, 2015)

Interesting discussion. I currently have Payton, who is a toy B&W Parti. Love him to pieces. I'm considering getting a girl (just pets - no breeding) and I would assume that excellent health and temperament were always a given, and so then color preference would then be the final deciding factor. Why can't we have it all: health, temperament and color preference? 

Me personally: I would love a Silver girl, hubby is partial to reds (which I also like!). In the end, I get what I want. haha 

I'm having a hard time finding a good Toy Poodle breeder: if anyone knows of one, can you please message me here on the forum? I'm trying to do my research now, to find someone, check out their dogs and then get on a waiting list. I'm not in any hurry to get my girl, just trying to do my research now.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Laney said:


> I searched for a puppy in my color preferences, dark apricot or red. When my deposit was accepted,the breeder didn't express a problem with me only wanting a puppy in one of those colors. However, after my check was cashed, asking about color became a big issue with the breeder. Although the breeder specializes and brags about great colors, I shouldn't be concerned about the color of my puppy.
> Breeder was concerned that I wouldn't be happy with the color of her puppy and called off the deal. However, the breeder kept my



:egg:


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Glitch said:


> I was more upset because I was willing to put down a deposit ASAP but I was told it wasn't required. So when the opportunity came up to put a deposit down on the pup, I was disappointed that I missed out because I was willing to put down a deposit before the pup was born.
> 
> My original post was just some petty venting.  I actually had talked to breeders and discussed a lot of different aspects of my life, but the general consensus was that I am too young and unstable to be an acceptable dog owner. I wouldn't agree, but everyone is entitled to their opinion and I assume all breeders want the best for their dogs and maybe they had been burned before by younger owners being irresponsible. So just the mix of negative interactions was really disappointing, thus all the complaining.
> 
> Everything worked out for us in the end and we will be picking up our puppy in two weeks.


I love young people and hope you stick around here and keep us totally updated with your new baby. Pictures optional but hotly lusted after  This forum is awesome and loves poodle families.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Glitch said:


> I found a breeder I liked and was put on the waitlist for a puppy. Pups were born this morning, and I got an email saying that the color I wanted was available. Answered back saying we're ready to put down and the puppy was already snatched up. It's really disheartening. I had missed it by minutes.
> 
> Is this the usual way that things go down? I don't want to get this excited again just to get shot down.


_No, this is not the way it goes here at Wispynook.

We take puppy requests as they come in through our web site or email. After we have talked with you, checked your references and have satisfied ourselves that you will make a good home for one of our puppies, your information then goes into a spreadsheet with your preferences, if any and notes about what would be the best match for you in personality of the puppy and your wants/needs. This way we also track application dates as they are used as part of our decision on what order a person gets a puppy from any particular litter.

When we have a pregnancy confirmation, we contact you to let you know that we will be having a litter to be sure that you still want a puppy (you may have found one somewhere else or your circumstances may have changed). At that point, you send us the $200 deposit for your puppy which we keep in a separate bank account. This holds your place on the list.

Your puppy can't be gone the day after it is born!! There is no possible way for us to know which of those puppies will be the right fit for you when they are evaluated at 8 weeks old. 

If we have one that is within your needs/wants, then we have you come visit when they are 9 weeks old and ready to go home. If it is a good match, the puppy is yours. If we have more than one that is a fit for you, you will get to choose. We will help you with that. 

If we don't have a match for you or you found a puppy somewhere else while waiting, we refund your $200 or you may choose to stay on the list for the next litter.

I can't understand how breeders have a puppy promised right after whelping._


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My Toy Poodle Breeder won't take a deposit (from an approved person) until a puppy is 8-10 weeks old, and to me that makes a lot of sense. Why bother taking people's money until you know if you have the right puppy for them?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Tiny Poodles, a lot of people like to send that deposit earlier as they feel more secure about not loosing their place on the list; not that they would with us. There are some who don't want to send a deposit until the last minute; which is fine. But, we get concerned when this happens only because we have had people on the list waiting until the puppy is 8 weeks old only to call them and find they no longer want it but neglected to let us know. Now we have a puppy nearly ready to go home at the ideal age and may not have a home lined up for it. 

We will work either way. We have no problem holding the deposit aside and returning it if needed. It's only happened twice in four years. We also will trust that you still want your puppy if you don't send a deposit until the last minute or decide to pay the full amount when you come to pick it up. There has to be some flexibility. 
_


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

spoospirit said:


> _Tiny Poodles, a lot of people like to send that deposit earlier as they feel more secure about not loosing their place on the list; not that they would with us. There are some who don't want to send a deposit until the last minute; which is fine. But, we get concerned when this happens only because we have had people on the list waiting until the puppy is 8 weeks old only to call them and find they no longer want it but neglected to let us know. Now we have a puppy nearly ready to go home at the ideal age and may not have a home lined up for it.
> 
> We will work either way. We have no problem holding the deposit aside and returning it if needed. It's only happened twice in four years. We also will trust that you still want your puppy if you don't send a deposit until the last minute or decide to pay the full amount when you come to pick it up. There has to be some flexibility.
> _



I guess it is a little different with toys - with only 1-3 puppies in a litter, the odds of just the right sex, color, and temperament combo for a particular individual appearing( that the breeder does not want to keep for them self) is so low, that it makes more sense to look for a match when you know what you have. But my breeder accepts that the right home may not be waiting when the puppy is ready and has no problem with keeping them until their perfect match does come along. I can see how that would be a lot more difficult with Spoos too though....


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ahhhh... yes. I wasn't thinking toy poodles with very limited numbers of puppies.  When you have litters from 8 to 12, it's nice to know that you have a lot of the homes lined up.
_


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

spoospirit said:


> _Ahhhh... yes. I wasn't thinking toy poodles with very limited numbers of puppies.  When you have litters from 8 to 12, it's nice to know that you have a lot of the homes lined up.
> _



Lol, I could just imagine dealing with 7-8 6 month old Spoo puppies!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Charmed said:


> I took almost three years to choose a breeder and then waited two years for a pup that met my requirements. I had a deposit down long before the breeder required one, but I knew that I was going to stay with that breeder so I wanted to be certain that my name was high on the list. So, a long wait for the right pup seems normal to me. And, for the record, this pup was well worth the wait and the cross country road trip to get him.


Wow, I think I should have started my own search a lot sooner. I don't think I can wait 3 years to choose a right breeder for me. Being from Oregon and not able to travel anywhere a great distance, my options are limited. I know I can have a puppy shipped ( I did one time and it worked out great), but if at all possible, I would rather find a breeder where I can travel and get to know the breeder and see the puppies. I was talking to a breeder up in Washington State, but I'm not rushing into anything. 

At this point, I'm at a stand still. My heart is really with the Phantoms. I've been blessed with 5 beautiful Phantoms over the last 38 years, and deep down, that is what I want again. But it's so hard to find a good reputable breeder of Phantoms. So I'm trying to keep my options open.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Keep in mind that if they have a bigger than expected litter( my boy came from 11 puppies and they expected 8) then there might be extras especially if the waiting list people want specific gender/ color/ size...


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Kathy Ann said:


> (...)At this point, I'm at a stand still. My heart is really with the Phantoms. I've been blessed with 5 beautiful Phantoms over the last 38 years, and deep down, that is what I want again. But it's so hard to find a good reputable breeder of Phantoms. So I'm trying to keep my options open.


You could look for a breeder who's planning to breed with black to improve their white, red, apricot or cream line.


----------



## judyhe (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a toy red poodle mom, she only have 2 puppies each time. So it's hard to say no to the families want puppy deeply. But the puppy get their families in day one or two since I put their photos on public.


----------

